# [Решено] Не работает vpnc после обновления openrc

## Dayman

Здравствуйте, недавно пришли обновления openrc-0.13.7, kmod-19, udev-init-scripts-27.

Обновился и столкнулся с проблемой - vpnc не стартует, вываливается с

```
vpnc: can't initialise tunnel interface: Inappropriate ioctl for device
```

tun interface не создается. Модуль tun разумеется подгружен, config vpnc не менялся.

После отката на emerge -1 =sys-apps/openrc-0.12.4 =net-fs/nfs-utils-1.2.9-r3 =sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26-r2 =sys-apps/kmod-18-r1

все заработало.

Собственно вопрос в следующем: кто-нибудь сталкивался с подобным? как вылечить?Last edited by Dayman on Wed Jan 21, 2015 11:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dayman

Разобрался.

После обновления /dev/net/tun создался некорректно.

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10, 200 янв 19 10:21 /dev/net/tun

Должно быть crw-rw-rw-

Тему можно закрывать.

----------

## Pinkbyte

Где именно был затык - в правилах udev? А то если это повсеместная проблема - об этом лучше зарепортить на https://bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## TigerJr

Субъективно - виноват комод. Проверить - если обновить комод, он создаст сервант. 

Вопрос к детективам - кто создаёт сервант? 

Подозреваемых, имеющих отношение к /dev - 3: udev, kmod, openrc

Использование дедуктивного метода приветствуется, практические методики тоже  :Smile: 

----------

